# cedar chest...



## TokeyMcWeedy (Feb 3, 2011)

Has anyone heard of drying/curing in a cedar chest or closet? How did it work out? I am thinking about using an old cedar chest to hang my harvest in and paper bags to cure placed in the bottom of the chest... Will this work? thanks.......


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't do it the cedar will give your smoke a bad taste.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like a bad idea to me as well.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe *Hamster* lewis will chime in here.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 4, 2011)

The aromatics in an "old" cedar chest are probably long gone for the most part and may not affect the outcome of your cure but unless you like the idea of smoking cedar I wouldn't do it. You can't go back and remove it if it does affect the final product.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2011)

One of the things about cedar chests is that they do not lose that aroma.  I have a cedar chest that is probably 75 years old and you can still smell the cedar smell when you open it.


----------

